# Cajun Prenup



## citico (May 18, 2004)

Boudreaux done got old and his childen dun put him in the old folks' home near Breaux Bridge, where he dun met a lovely lady dat were from Texas . Now Boudreaux being a fine upstanding Catholic, he didn't want to do nutin dat were aganst his religion, no. So he dun propose marriage.*

Now both Boudreaux and Mabel were in their 80s.

Mable went and tole everyone at the Senior Citizens home the good news. Irene, Mabel's best friend, told her that since she was very wealthy and the person she was about to wed was, well to say the least, not worth a plug nickel, she should insist on a Prenuptial Agreement.

Mabel was sitting on the porch swing with Boudreaux and she told him she would marry him providing he would sign a prenuptial agreement.

Boudreaux dun told Mabel I don' know what dat is but I'll sign anything you want, cause I luv you so much.

Mabel got out her pen and paper and started:

She said: I want to keep my house down in Texas with all the oil wells.

He said: Dat's fine wit me.. I'll keep my shack on da bayou.

She said: I want to keep my Cadillac, BMW and Lexus.

He said: Dat's fine wit me. I'll keep my pick-em-up truck.

She said: I want to keep my yacht that is moored near my summer home in Padre Island .

He said: Dat's fine wit me. I'll keep my pirogue.

She said: I want to keep all my jewelry.

He said: Dat's fine wit me. I'll keep my stuffed deer head..

She said: And I want to have sex 6 times a week.

He said: Dat's fine wit me... Put me down for Fridays.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...and I'll take Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays! :grin:


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

Nick said:


> ...and I'll take Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays! :grin:


OK, you must be pretty desperate to do it with a women in her 80s. :lol:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

ew...


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

Now now.
I don't recall exactly how old Nick is, but I do know he ain't no whipper-snapper.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Nice... not bad, not bad.


----------

